# Better Late than Never........



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Went out to my usual stomping ground last Friday and met up with my friend Yankee and my g/f Christy. Well it was a slow night for the most part evem tjpigj a few guys had some luck earlier that day. I was fishing for shark and Yankee was fishing for some bull reds. Well, at around midnight or so his drag takes off and being the nice guy that he is, he handed the rod to Christy so she could try her luck at some real fish (she had been catching bait....lol). I got to admit it was a site seeing her try to manhandle that bull with that big ol surf rod....hahaha. Shehandled it nicely and in a few minutes she had a nice bull to the pier and afteryankees boy netted it I snapped a few picksbefore the release. Well I couldn't be outfished by my g/f so I switched tackle to fish for reds. An hour or so goes without much more than some pig fish.....well as usual I started packing up to leave and my drag starts to scream (I love that)after a little debate of "it's a red, no a shark, no a red....yeah a red"I got a still very green 4'5" black tip! MEAT!!!! Unfortunatley when stuck with the gaff it shook off......and it took off under the pier and popped the line. Oh well....

Some pics!


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

awesome job on the fish ray.......too bad the shark got away, could have been some good eatin.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdownnice fish.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Report. Yall have a really good time out there....


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang,cool report, Ray. Sorry I laid out on you guys that nite. I went last nite(Fri. 26) and caught one 4 ft bull. Had a couple more runs. Where were you guys?


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

dang larry, sounds like you had a good night too


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

<UL><LI><DIV align=center>GOOD REPORT RAY. HARD LUCK ON THE SHARK .ALSO GOOD PICS.THE BLACK DRUM BITE SHOULD BE ON SOON.</DIV></LI>[/list]


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Always a good time.......fishmasterseven..........where were you Saturday?


----------

